
Confessions of a Paywall Journalist - nkurz
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/magazine/novemberdecember_2015/features/confessions_of_a_paywall_journ058444.php?page=all
======
DrScump
already posted and upvoted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10508914)

~~~
dang
On HN we don't consider a post to be a duplicate if the story hasn't had
significant attention yet. Otherwise too many stories would languish unseen.

We're working on a way to let users indicate which posts are dupes of one
another by submitting their HN ids or urls, so this hopefully won't be
confusing for much longer.

~~~
pma
Too many articles are duplicated in Hacker News recently.eg.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10532349)

~~~
dang
I don't think it's changed recently? But we're working on it.

